

Startup culture memes: do you have a duck of awesomeness? - will_critchlow
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/40478/Startup-Culture-Memes-Do-You-Have-A-Duck-Of-Awesomeness.aspx

======
will_critchlow
I'm really thinking hard for new ones we could add now. I feel like there must
be one around how we share knowledge and also how we market ourselves (pretty
much one and the same thing).

I wonder if we could design language to help people get that element of our
culture quickly when they join...

